# 2016 Spring gobbler!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, that was my shortest hunting trip. I left work late Wednesday night and got to camp at midnight, where my dad and brother were already at. My Bro and I got up and hit a spot where I'v always known turkeys to roost. The bird started gobbling his head off at about 5:50. We snuck into about 90 yards from his tree and set up my decoy.. At 6:00am I made my first call, real soft and gentle. Thats all it took. he soon came out of his tree and came sprinting in. 

At 20 yards I dropped the hammer on him. Just in time to snap a few pictures before it got too light


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations goose freak!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! So bittersweet when a hunt goes that quickly.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Definitely a love/hate relationship with getting one that early. Congrats though!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Bird!


----------



## Fear the rack (May 15, 2016)

Nice bird! I've gone out 4 times last year, nothing. I scouted a couple times this year and found a few, but when we went up they wouldn't respond. Any suggestions on where to check out?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fear the rack said:


> Nice bird! I've gone out 4 times last year, nothing. I scouted a couple times this year and found a few, but when we went up they wouldn't respond. Any suggestions on where to check out?


where have you been going?


----------



## Fear the rack (May 15, 2016)

By a small town called Wallsburg. It's near Deer Creek. We take this dirt road back by this meadow. There's always at least one hunter there so it's a known place but it's not over hunted. I haven't heard them except strait at 5:30. After that, they never make a noise.


----------

